# LF : movers from coquitlam to Vancouver



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Okay so last time I used an 'insured' moving company they broke my tank and didn't pay for damages... I am looking for an affordable moving company that can move tanks (22 and 10 gal) besides the tanks the only big furniture is an organ and a couch and love seat set, everything else is in boxes or comes apart... I am a single mom on a budget and just looking for something reasonable. Thanks for all suggestions!


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

When we moved last year my girlfriend and I moved the tanks from Agassiz to Mission in the back of my car, on a flat board. We used a smaller board to carry them outside, then slid them off into the car. A 16 gal and a 30 gal. Everyone survived. 

Before the move I had called around and believe it or not I could not find any one local that would cover fish tanks for damage. I figured that if they won't cover damage they won't know how to, so my bff and I moved them ourselves.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Many of the small delivery people on Craigslist have had lots of experience with moving tanks, and do so really well. Sure they don't guarantee anything, but neither would I if only charging 30$ a hour lol. I have a couple of guys I've met off there that I use on a monthly basis to transport and pick up tanks and other fragile furniture and stuff. Have never once had any problems and they where always very careful and great people. I've even used these services to do a complete house move, only cost 150$ total(Quoted 300-500 from real moving companies.) (And I have lots and lots of furniture and tanks) and only about 3 trips or so. The guy even organized and helped with everything.

Also tanks are much much stronger then you may think. I find the more you worry the more chance of doing something to break it. I dropped a 40G down a flight of stairs onto a tiled floor and nothing happened to it. For the size of your tanks I wouldnt worry to much. Empty them and throw them on the car seat. Or wrap them up well and box them.


----------

